# Goderich Benefit Concert Oct 8th



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just seen this now. Its tomorrow so not a lot of advanced notice



> Out of the Storm, a benefit concert for tornado-ravaged Goderich, takes place Saturday in that Ontario town on Lake Huron.
> 
> 
> Headliners for the all-day show — which begins at noon at The Square and continues until 1 a.m. - include Matthew Good, the Arkells, Downchild Blues Band, The Salads with Choclair, Dylan Wickens, Maestro Fresh Wes, Serena Ryder, Breaching Vista and Moondog Uproar.
> ...


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Gee, I wish I'd known about this earlier. Thanks for posting though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like it will be a very nice day for it


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the line-up for this about a week ago - I wish I lived closer. And, yes, they did get a great day for it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just caught the first few acts, then came home for some liquid beverage refreshment, am heading back in a few minutes. The sound is very very good, and the festival is very crowded now. Downchild is on after supper, I'm looking forward to that. Lots of local folks I know are there of course, and lots of familiar regular visitors.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

STAGE SCHEDULE:
12:30 The Fiends 
1:00 Taheny & Stacey
1:30 Josh Geddis
2:00 SERENA RYDER
2:40 Moondog Uproar 
3:10 MAESTRO FRESH WES
3:45 Boy in December 
4:15 Texas Flood
5:10 Light Division
5:40 DYLAN WICKENS
6:30 Rick Taylor 
7:00 DOWNCHILD
8:15 Video Tribute
8:30 ARKELLS
9:30 Breaching Vista 
10:00 MATTHEW GOOD
11:15 Ashgrove
11:45 SALADS with CHOCLAIR

Peace, Mooh.

Post script: What's a Choclair? Sounds like dessert. I like dessert, it makes salad worthwhile.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope it stays warm, thats pretty late for those last two bands


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, it cooled off to 16C at 9pm, but the music was hot. Serena Ryder was way better than I expected, Downchild was really into it, Rick Taylor held his own as a solo artist against the full bands, and local band The Fiends was maybe the most spirited. It's still going on, Matthew Good goes on shortly. I slipped home again, may stay as I'm pretty bushed, but I can hear the event from here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope everything worked out well. You deserve it man!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Hope everything worked out well. You deserve it man!!!


Thanks for that, it helps to know people are supportive and concerned.

I haven't yet heard how the profits were, but I'm sure it will be heavily publicized soon.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

